# Canadian looking for Brisbane/Gold Coast Info



## MikeyH (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all! (sorry this will be a little long winded)

I am waiting to get approved for my working holiday visa, at which point I am planning on jet setting down to brisbane/gold coast region. I am looking for some ground level info.

My original intention was to live in brisbane, but now I am wondering if there's a mid size city in the region, perhaps close to the water that might be more my style.

I have no problem dealing with large cities (I've lived in Toronto), but most of my life I've been in places like London, Ontario, Canada (350k-400k pop.) and Victoria, BC, Canada ( a bit smaller )

They still have a sizeable nightlife, universities, restaurants, big downtown, etc, but are obviously a lot smaller than Toronto or Brisbane.

In the same respect, I'm not sure I wanna live in a SUPER small town. 

So. Am I restricted to either Metropolitan big city styles with Brizzy or Small surfer towns along the coast? Is there somewhere between?

I am not coming solely for the nightlife, although I do work in it and enjoy it so I'd like to be somewhere with a good scene. 

If I do stay in Brisbane, I need to be fairly central, I won't be driving, but am fine with a 30 min walk to downtown or taking a bus. I'd like to be close to somewhere scenic if possible. 

If I do go to a smaller town along the coast, I just need to make sure there is enough work!

Ok, that's all I've got for now. Ideas? Opinions? Cheers everyone!


----------

